# Kingston trailer poll



## kathryns (12 mo ago)

Hi, Has anyone had issues with their Kingston classic trailer? I took my trailer in to check out why my trailer had some corrosion on the outside bottom of the aluminum liftgate. Apparently water was trickling in from the top of the lift gate, when up, and rolling down the wood board inside and causing moisture to build up. I had to have the whole lift gate wood board replaced and calked up to keep water out. I purchased my trailer new from a Boston trailer dealer in 2015 and the trailer is a 2016. This must have been going on a while with water leaking in as the wood board was pretty rotted. Kingston won't cover the cost of repairs as they feel it is not on them. I feel it is as it has to take a while for the water to come in a rot the wood and what would Kingston not calk it or seal it in someway to prevent water from coming in. Anyone have this issue?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll be curious to hear what other people have to say in response. Kingston's are popular here and I had been planning on getting one this spring. I've generally heard good things about how they hold up and don't personally know anyone else who's had this kind of experience.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

This is part of the warranty on Kingston trailers...and the _*bolded *_indeed exonerates them from covering the cost of....
_This limited warranty does not cover any damage to the product that results from improper installation, accident, abuse, misuse, natural disaster, insufficient or excessive electrical supply, *abnormal mechanical or environmental conditions*, or any unauthorized disassembly, repair or modification. _

So...your trailer is now technically 7 years old if you bought in 2015 a early 2016 edition.
Marine grade plywood is what I would specify or better to the ramp.
_Did your ramp also have mats covering it?_ Not just a wood exposed ramp was it?
Caulk as it ages shrinks, not expand so ....whoever has been doing your yearly maintenance missed a important spot.

_Does your trailer have the top doors or the older models had a roll down vinyl cover?
Did you faithfully clean your trailer after every trip, allow to dry then close it up against the weather?_
Kingston's I know of...the top doors were always closed or the vinyl top lowered and secured which hung over the ramp top and would stop this from happening.
From a 6-horse gosseneck, to a older steel 2-horse to a beautiful new aluminum 2 -horse WB, and a few others...they are one of the best made, hold their value and safety in mind and user friendly on the market today same as since the 1980's when I had my first interaction with the brand.

Whose fault this is doesn't matter as you need it fixed to use it safely.
Kingston's do have a 10 year warranty, but it also has to do with routine maintenance being done...now if your maintenance was always done by a Kingston dealer....
Otherwise, not seeing them being held responsible, sorry.
🐴...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've got an old Kingston trailer (1987) that I've had for a little over a year. 
I bought it from my farrier to use when we only wanted to take two horses - a 6 horse trailer is a bit much to haul around on those occasions.
He bought it used in 2003 and regularly hauled two Percherons in it. He never had any rot problems with it
The previous/original owner used it a lot as she had a small horse business.

It lived out through Connecticut winters from 2003 onwards and its still in excellent condition. 

No sign of rot. The only attention we've had done to the ramp was to have the hinges greased to 'free them up' as they were stiff.


----------



## kathryns (12 mo ago)

egrogan said:


> I'll be curious to hear what other people have to say in response. Kingston's are popular here and I had been planning on getting one this spring. I've generally heard good things about how they hold up and don't personally know anyone else who's had this kind of experience.


That is what I thought too. They advertise the quality of their trailers, but to have such a serious issue that could really hurt your horse seems like the quality is not there. When I contacted Kingston they said that the trailer should be wash after every use and have the back end face the south so the sun can keep it dry. I'm not sure if anyone washes their trailer after use. I only trailer in the summer so salt here in north east Ohio is not an issue. I thought their verbal response when I called in was very strange. Thanks for your response. I'm curious too to see what others have encountered with their Kingston Classic trailers and water getting into the liftgate .


----------



## kathryns (12 mo ago)

jaydee said:


> I've got an old Kingston trailer (1987) that I've had for a little over a year.
> I bought it from my farrier to use when we only wanted to take two horses - a 6 horse trailer is a bit much to haul around on those occasions.
> He bought it used in 2003 and regularly hauled two Percherons in it. He never had any rot problems with it
> The previous/original owner used it a lot as she had a small horse business.
> ...


Thank you, That is good to know that yours has held up well. Maybe they don't make them like they use to.


----------



## kathryns (12 mo ago)

horselovinguy said:


> This is part of the warranty on Kingston trailers...and the _*bolded *_indeed exonerates them from covering the cost of....
> _This limited warranty does not cover any damage to the product that results from improper installation, accident, abuse, misuse, natural disaster, insufficient or excessive electrical supply, *abnormal mechanical or environmental conditions*, or any unauthorized disassembly, repair or modification. _
> 
> So...your trailer is now technically 7 years old if you bought in 2015 a early 2016 edition.
> ...


Thanks for your poll response. The Place I had it fixed at is not a Kingston dealer. I live in north east Ohio and had the trailer shipped here in fall of 2015 since we do not have any dealers in my area. They used plywood again to fix the rotted , but that said that it was treated so it will last longer. Then they calked all over to keep the water out. Kingston did not have any seals or calk around any back part of the support bars for the liftgate, so water could just get in get in. I just assumed that Kingston would have areas sealed up to prevent water from directly trickling in since most anyone I know leaves their trailer outside. I should take a poll to see how many people leave their trailer outside and wash their trailer after every use. lol. My trailer has 2 top doors that swing to each side and the lift gate does have a rubber mat on it. I always kept it closed up and locked when not in use. I did get it fixed and it is safe to use now, but I did not spend the extra money to have the whole sheet of aluminum replaced as I was told that would be another $600+ just for the aluminum and the shipping. It is safe now it is a cosmetic issue and $500+ for the repair that I had done.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a Logan 3 horse that has the 2 upper doors and drop ramp set up, like yours. I forget what year it is, a LOT older than yours anyway, and I have replaced the ramp wood 4 times since I got it. There is no way to keep all the water and urine out, it just is what it is. When the ramp gets so heavy I can barely lift it with 2 hands, then it's time to chisel out the old and put in new. I am one who cleans the trailer after every use, every time. I scoop the poop, and then hose out the box and the ramp. I leave everything wide open until either the next use or the next storm, whichever happens first. I've not had a problem with the metal skin, but again, I hose everything off after every use. My trailers are all stored outside when not in use. 

I see replacing the ramp wood and ramp springs periodically as normal maintenance and it probably does work out to about every 5-7 years. The springs are more like about every 3 years.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow, I almost bought a Kingston last year. Now I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## kathryns (12 mo ago)

jaydee said:


> I've got an old Kingston trailer (1987) that I've had for a little over a year.
> I bought it from my farrier to use when we only wanted to take two horses - a 6 horse trailer is a bit much to haul around on those occasions.
> He bought it used in 2003 and regularly hauled two Percherons in it. He never had any rot problems with it
> The previous/original owner used it a lot as she had a small horse business.
> ...


Wow you have a good one. I think the older ones must be made better. Thanks!


----------



## kathryns (12 mo ago)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I have a Logan 3 horse that has the 2 upper doors and drop ramp set up, like yours. I forget what year it is, a LOT older than yours anyway, and I have replaced the ramp wood 4 times since I got it. There is no way to keep all the water and urine out, it just is what it is. When the ramp gets so heavy I can barely lift it with 2 hands, then it's time to chisel out the old and put in new. I am one who cleans the trailer after every use, every time. I scoop the poop, and then hose out the box and the ramp. I leave everything wide open until either the next use or the next storm, whichever happens first. I've not had a problem with the metal skin, but again, I hose everything off after every use. My trailers are all stored outside when not in use.
> 
> I see replacing the ramp wood and ramp springs periodically as normal maintenance and it probably does work out to about every 5-7 years. The springs are more like about every 3 years.


Sounds like normal wear and tear to replace the wood then. I would not have guessed that. I clean it out too when I'm done. I don't hose it as my horse dose not urinate in the trailer. I had a Trailet trailer that I replace the wood after about 10 year and only need to do that once. I had the Trailet for 20 years before I purchased the Kingston. Wonder if some trailers are made better in the aspect of how they are sealed up for water protection on the lift gate. Thanks for all the info!!!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Are the mats on the ramp one piece and no seams or do you have seams?_
Those seams could of allowed seepage and then the corrosion to occur...

_AC, no trailer is without issues._
Your trailer is brand new and had horses in it how few times?
You _too_ shall find issues as time goes forth with yours, truth.. 😕

Kingston is still one of the best made trailers on the market and has been to my knowledge since the late 1970/1980's...
But, care and use/ make big differences, so does kept under a shelter.
I would not fault Kingston but fault routine maintenance just needing done, period.
I have also seen the difference in lumber quality in boards we bought 5 - 8 years ago compared to boards bought 18 months ago from the same resource and supposed to be same dimensions........Big difference.
I have to wonder if that also is part of this scenario.
Whether you use them or not, some things just need replacing and cleaned properly...then caustic remnants of feces/urine you not realize are present do escalate issues....beware.

Kathryn it was a expensive lesson learned, but now you know you will also be aware and pro-active in not allowing this to happen again because of caulking or failure to...
Wearing out a ramp substructure from horses tromping up/down and decomposition of the wood still takes place and adds to the puzzle of how come.
🐴...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> _AC, no trailer is without issues._
> Your trailer is brand new and had horses in it how few times?
> You _too_ shall find issues as time goes forth with yours, truth.. 😕
> 
> Kingston is still one of the best made trailers on the market and has been to my knowledge since the late 1970/1980's...


I know, but I feel pretty good about their warranty service. The trailers are manufactured in, I think, Wisconsin, and not sold at dealerships. The guy who delivered my trailer had just come from replacing the entire flooring of another trailer. He said they had done it to honor the warranty, even though they suspected it was the owner's negligence that had led to the problems.

It's one thing to have a reputation for quality, but if you don't back that up with good post-sale customer service, it's not very helpful.

I have had one issue so far, and they explained why it happened and sent a replacement part, so I'm happy so far...


----------



## kathryns (12 mo ago)

horselovinguy said:


> _Are the mats on the ramp one piece and no seams or do you have seams?_
> Those seams could of allowed seepage and then the corrosion to occur...
> 
> _AC, no trailer is without issues._
> ...


There is no seam, it is just a solid piece of rubber over the wood. My horse does not urinate in the trailer. There is manures, but I sweep and clean it all up as to not create any moisture on the trailer. I would thing hosing it would create a lot of moisture. I guess you are right that I have a lesson to learn about being proactive and finding a way that water can't get on the trailer as I don't have an option for keeping inside. Maybe I get a trailer cover. I guess I was thinking it would be like a car and not have water issues, but it just seem that a trailer should be more protective of protecting its parts from the start knowing how and what it is used for, but I guess that is why it is not done that way you need to get another one. lol.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

kathryns said:


> There is no seam, it is just a solid piece of rubber over the wood. My horse does not urinate in the trailer. There is manures, but I sweep and clean it all up as to not create any moisture on the trailer. I would thing hosing it would create a lot of moisture. I guess you are right that I have a lesson to learn about being proactive and finding a way that water can't get on the trailer as I don't have an option for keeping inside. Maybe I get a trailer cover. I guess I was thinking it would be like a car and not have water issues, but it just seem that a trailer should be more protective of protecting its parts from the start knowing how and what it is used for, but I guess that is why it is not done that way you need to get another one. lol.


I looked up when I had my Logan built and it was in 1997. It's still very structurally sound, has a few dings and dents and I have replaced floor boards and the ramp wood as well as springs for the ramp. I also installed a winch to help lift that ramp because it's a heavy booger even when the wood and springs are brand new. The difference is, I can lift it with 1 hand then and need 2 and struggle when it's getting on time to work on the ramp or replace the springs. The winch has been a lifesaver several times. If you haven't had a spring break yet, you will eventually and that is a colossal PIA for a little woman alone on trail. Winch to the rescue. Also has the added benefit of desensitizing horses to loud noises. 

A couple of things I would not have had to replace without hauling foals and an impatient stallion. I have EZ liner on my walls and my dividers all had nice padded cushions in them. The foals tore up the padding and the stallion tore up the EZ liner. It's going in for new Line X in spring, that stuff is amazing at protecting your walls. Not something I would live without. 

Other than those few items, that trailer has had absolutely no repairs needed (due to failure of parts), just routine yearly or twice yearly maintenance. It still looks good, and rolls down the road great. They will last a very long time if they're treated well.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

My friend has a Kingston that's 20 years old and it still looks great! I would love to have her straight load..... but she's keeping it. I think it has been kept under a cover so no issues but it's an awesome trailer!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

A lot of cars have water getting in issues. Darn common on skylights and replaced windshield...a speck of dust and they can leak.. A window not close completely... 

So, manure has water content, quite a bit of it actually to form and hold together in small balls or splats depending upon the animal. The part we horse-people are so "meh" about.... we don't think about it.
You sweep it away.... _Where do the small particles go and sit when you do this? _ Just think about how you sweep out your trailer and off the ramp and what was where...

Might I suggest you also take a look at the gasket on the bottom of the top doors to see it is still making a firm seal where it repels water from getting inside...and even though it may "seal and shut tightly", with temperature fluctuations moisture does build up inside of trailers from "sweating" too...
I've actually not seen rot where yours got it on metal, in other areas, yes....but not like you show.
Trailers dating back to early 80's and no rot their.
Ramp and trailer wood flooring disintegrated, mats needed replacing because they curled and were unsafe but what you had occur in your metal and where is a new one to me.
🐴....


----------

